# Ruger Super Redhawk 480 Ruger



## br6ppc (Dec 10, 2011)

I had heard through the grapevine that Ruger might be producing a few 480 Ruger SRH's for a limited production run this year. Well, I found one. A NIB 7 1/2 bbl SRH in the normal bright SS finish with the Hogue grip. I run the serial number and indeed it is a 2011 run and the fired case envelope is stamped 3 Aug 2011. I never liked the target grey finish of the old 480's and when I heard about some new ones in the bright finish, I had to have one. The UPS  truck dropped off dies, brass and bullets Wednesday so I will be testing this one out this weekend. I got some 325 gr Hornady XTP JHP's and some CP 410 gr WFNGC's. I will post some pics and test results later this weekend.

Maybe the 480 is making a comeback?? If so:


----------



## frankwright (Dec 10, 2011)

Waiting on pictures and a range report! Congratulations, nothing like a new gun to put a spring in your step!


----------



## br6ppc (Dec 10, 2011)

*Pics*

As promised pics:

















And the range result:






THe scope is an old Tasco World Class 1.25X4X28 that I 've had for 20 years. That poor scope has been through the mill but it stills does the job. The target was 1st shot low and I adjusted the scope. Then you see the next 5 shots. The load was 21 grs of 2400, Rem 2 1/2 primer, Starline brass and Hornady 325 gr JHP/XTP. A mild load, but it was pretty accurate. I haven't really cranked it up yet. I will try it later with some H110, IMR 4227 or maybe some LilGun. I have some 410 gr Cast Performance WFNGC's to try too. 

I think it is a keeper.


----------



## deerslayer357 (Dec 10, 2011)

Congrats!  I kinda wish that Ruger would start making a Super Redhawk in 460.


----------



## pacecars (Dec 20, 2011)

The .460 is too long for the Redhawk cylinder. I doubt there is enough interest to retool for a new gun.


----------



## Fat Daddy (Dec 14, 2012)

The Redhawk isn't heavy enough for me to shoot 460 out of.
The 480 is about all I want out of mine.
An 80+oz. BFR is another story.


----------



## LanceColeman (Jan 2, 2013)

You would have to pry my cold dead fingers off my 480 to get it away from me. And considering the fact I'm packing a 480? Good luck with that!

I've got hot 44 mags that kick harder but absolutely nothing in handgun that HITS harder (mind ya it is the biggest cal. handgun I own though). Doesn't wrench your hands like a 454, doesn't break your wrist like a 460 or 500, just a nice controllable straight back THUMP, that delivers a nice big, fat, thick, heavy chunk of lead exactly where I was looking.

I dunno why it didn't catch on. I guess because it's not big enough to be considered "big" in handguns. But I sure think an awful lot of mine.


----------



## Roger in NC (Jan 4, 2013)

I just heard Ruger is making another run of the SRH in 480.  It's now showing up on their website.


----------



## br6ppc (Jan 4, 2013)

I just saw that this morning. They are also making the Alaskan in 480. Now if they would just listen and make a 5-shot Stainless bisley with a 5 1/2 or 6 1/2 bbl in 480.


----------



## LanceColeman (Jan 5, 2013)

br6ppc said:


> i just saw that this morning. They are also making the alaskan in 480. Now if they would just listen and make a 5-shot stainless bisley with a 5 1/2 or 6 1/2 bbl in 480.




x2!!!


----------



## maximusmagee (Jan 7, 2013)

Just how much recoil are we talking about with the 480?  I was thinking of getting one eventually and am pleased to see Ruger may be running a new batch this year.


----------



## Roger in NC (Jan 8, 2013)

The recoil is a bit more than a 44 mag, but not as sharp as a 454 Casull.


----------



## LanceColeman (Jan 8, 2013)

Roger in NC said:


> The recoil is a bit more than a 44 mag, but not as sharp as a 454 Casull.



Yep. I have a 2X loop sitting on top of mine. It doesn't seem to have the muzzle flip of a 44 mag (but my 44 mags are iron sighted). Does come straight back a shade harder though. And No where near the wrist wrencher of a 454. I would say she's more comparable to a hot 44 mag than anything else as far as recoil.  As far as bigger than 44s go, it's the mildest thing above them that I have shot.


----------

